# Eastern Erie tribs



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Can carp be found spawning in the eastern Erie tribs like Grand River or Conneaut Creek? I really would like to use my steelhead gear to hook one up.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Caught them in the Grand while specifically targeting them and caught a couple in the Chagrin while fishing for steelhead and while targeting them. 

Joel


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

That is a sweet mirror.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

I have had luck on the Grand near Harpersfield. Three kernals of corn works well.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I used to do very well in the Chagrin around the polo fields, they're in all the major tributaries.


----------

